# New holland lw130 wheel loader



## Barry45 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello all. I was possibly looking to add on a wheel loader for snow work and some light yard work. Found a new holland lw130 with under 3000 hrs, new paint and 50% tires. Anyone have any experience with this machine. Tried to research but just not much info out there. Much appreciated!


----------



## johnDamps (Jan 1, 2018)

i have been running a 2001 ?? hew holland w130 and its super, great cummins engine and handles a 16ft pusher with no issues, and good on fuel,,last year i ran a new case 721f and that was great and awsome on fuel ,but rught on additive,


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

It also comes down to cost as well.
Make sure the pins r good and see if u can find service records on it too


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

With all of the unknowns I would want to know why it was repainted with low hours.


----------



## johnDamps (Jan 1, 2018)

m_ice said:


> With all of the unknowns I would want to know why it was repainted with low hours.


they had very weak meatal, on fenders , doors, engine doors, but never effected the way the ran,,but it was on the cheap side,,salt ater them fast,,


----------



## johnDamps (Jan 1, 2018)

you can buy for half of a competetive cat or deere, and work just as good and east to get parts for,,if i was looking for a newer used loader 08-2012 or newer i would concider the case 621-721 series,with a 16ft pusher,or volvo 90-120-cat 128-924-950ect,,but there 25k more and up,


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

It sounds like a good deal. Having said that. I have a cat 928g that is truly a cat..illac. a bit finicky but sooo nice to be in. My other machine is a case 621b. The case is a monster! Very reliable and pushes more snow than my cat. I'm thinking it's because of the bias ply tires. I would have no problem buying that New Holland if the price was right


----------

